# Lactobacillus plantarum 299v effective for the relief of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: new trial unveiled at DDW 2010



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Lp299v effective for the relief of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: new trial unveiled at DDW 2010* 05/20/2010*A four week treatment with probiotic strain Lactobacillus plantarum 299v (Lp299v) has been shown to be effective for the relief of gastrointestinal symptoms, particularly abdominal pain and bloating, in Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) patients fulfilling the Rome III criteria.*This was the conclusion of a randomized placebo-controlled trial with Lp299v in 200+ patients which was presented this month at Digestive Disease Week (DDW) by Prof. Philippe Ducrotté, from Rouen University Hospital, in France [1]. DDW is the world's largest educational forum for gastro intestinal professionals from around the world, DDW2010 took place in New Orleans (LA), May 1-5, 2010. The investigators explained: _"Recent studies have highlighted the role of the microbiota in the pathophysiology of irritable bowel syndrome, while others have suggested that probiotics could be a promising therapeutic option. However, the symptomatic efficacy of probiotics is strain-dependant. The aim of this study was to assess the symptomatic efficacy of Lactobacillus plantarum 299v in a large subset of IBS patients." _ The randomized placebo-controlled trial was conducted over a four week period. In total, 214 patients fulfilling the Rome III criteria for IBS were included in the study (63 women and 151 men). The treatment consisted of a daily capsule of placebo or Lp299v (Institut Rosell-Lallemand, Montreal), equivalent to 1010 CFU/day. IBS symptoms were monitored (frequency and intensity of abdominal pain, bloating, number of stools, feeling of incomplete rectal evacuation). Overall patient assessment of the treatment global efficacy was also recorded. The study showed that: - After four weeks treatment, Lp299v significantly improved the symptoms, in particular abdominal pain and bloating, as compared to both baseline and the placebo group (GRAPH 1). - The overall patients assessment of the treatment efficacy was significantly better in the Lp299v group compared to the placebo group (GRAPH 2). It could be concluded that "A four week treatment with Lactobacillus plantarum 299v has been shown to be effective for the relief of symptoms, particularly abdominal pain and bloating, in IBS patients fulfilling the Rome III criteria." IBS affects 10-20% people in the world and accounts for 25-50% of gastroenterology consultations. To date, there is no cure for this debilitating chronic disorder, other than symptomatic treatments. The demand is strong from both patients and physicians for effective and global solutions. _ L. plantarum_ 299v is one of the best documented probiotic strains for IBS, showing benefits on IBS symptoms in previous randomized double-blind placebo control trials [2]. The new, large scale study confirms its efficacy in patients. Lp299v modes of action, on the other hand have been extensively studied (close to 20 scientific papers are available about this strain). _L. plantarum _299v was originally selected by Swedish biotech company Probi AB, and an exclusive licensing agreement covering the dietary supplement market was signed with Institut Rosell-Lallemand at the end of 2003. To date, Lp299v is marketed for IBS in 10 countries through distribution agreements with Institut Rosell's partners around the world.[1]P. Samart, J. Venkatraman, P. Ducrotté . _Evaluation of Lactobacillus Plantarum 299v Efficacy in IBS: Results of a Randomized Placebo-Controlled Trial in 200 Patients._ T2030- Poster Session: Prebiotics and probiotics in the intestine: activities and function. Digestive Disease Week 2010, New Orleans.[2]K. Niedzielin et al, Eur. J. Gastroenterol. Hepatol., October 13, 2001; (10): 1143-7 S. Nobaek et al, Am J. Gastroenterol., 2000; 95(5): 1231-1238


----------



## One day at a time

Is this available in Toronto?


----------



## KarenMcP

I'm not sure if anyone has let you know - that strain is sold in Canada as Tu-Zen and you usually have to ask at a pharmacy for it.


----------

